# Mosquito



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

Fished sat. at the dam in 20 18 14 ft of water. Me and BarsolnaBass caught 3 perch & 1 crappie .We thought the wind was as bad as it could get un till about 5pm when it shifted and came down the lake at us.I cant beleve the fish trap shanty could stay up in that much wind. When we left the trees on shore were leaning over and small limbs were blowing off. The ice was getting pushed into shore and water was coming out on to the ice melting the snow .Met Jig at the parking lot Hey nice to meet you Jig was to cold to talk long mabey next time.No Waleyes?
Fred


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

And my shoe!  As always Im workin on the eyes. Might have a feathered lead though. Just got to wait for her to get solid again. ALOT of white ice were I want to fish. After the ice started creekin did you see the kids walking in front the tower? Not a good place to be. Bob


----------



## Bear714 (Jan 14, 2007)

Went out yesterday in A.M. and wind wasn't that bad. But by 10:30 my buddy was invading my Clam as his Hideout blew over twice (with him in it). I only charged him a couple of garlic saugages for rent----nothing like a little cookin in the shanty. Esspecially when the fish aren't on. Got a couple crappies, perch, and two catfish----one six pounder!!. Gonna try it again next weekend ---hopefully better results.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice cat through a 8 in hole! That'll drive ya crazy! Took a 42in just north of the cemetary this fall. Heard a kid broke his pole Sat on one there!!!! :B  ALOT of fun no doubt!


----------



## No Slack (Aug 2, 2006)

Jig,
Nice meeting you Fri. night. I would like to tell you I slammed them after you left but it was not the case.I got another small one,lost something pretty good about 3' from the hole and that was about it. 
You missed all the action when that front and the heavy wind gusts came. One gust completely up ended my shanty knocking me off the seat and it pushed me down the ice about 5'. What a ride. Left about 7:15pm.
Heading out about 3:00pm and am trying off the State Park beach.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Good Luck to ya and keep me posted. Ill be out somemore no doubt but Im thinkin north of the island. Also Pm me your # for them Vibs.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

fished sat and all i can say is after that wind 
1 i cant beleive my shanty dident fall apart
2 i have never done a 360 in a shanty before 
3 fishing was tough
4 even tougher when you want to move around in 20mph wind
5 i froze my ass off
6 idident fish sun because every thing was froze up and so was i
7 we ended up with 12 dink eyes and 4 crappie 1 was a keeper and lost 9 other fish 1 would have been around a 15 in eye
8 a heater and lantern can kinda keep you warm but you are screwed no mater what you do on the walk in

hope next weekend is better and not as windy


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

fishingful, 
Sounds like ya listed all of them! Sounds like fun...! I s'pose once the wind dies down, it'll be on!!


----------



## Cutter310 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey All,
I'm new to the web-site and forum, but I figured I'd try my luck posting a report.
I was on Mosquito, Saturday, in the morning. We got set up about 8am off the 305 park, there was three of us and two shanties.
In one shanty my buddy started catching some nice Crappie almost immediately,(he had a Vexlar).
In my shanty I caught a few gills and my partner got skunked (no vexlar). We continued to fish untill about 1:00pm with not much more success.
My buddy with the Vexlar ended the day with 7 nice Crappie, and 3 small Crappie that he released. 
I ended with 3 nice gills and a dink perch the was released.

The fishing was very slow and to windy to move around. Even with the Vexlar, he had to work the fish hard to get them to bite.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks for the report and welcome to the site.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

welcome to the site. I hit punderson today. I missed a few hits but got 2 in. my first fish was 8" then my next was 3"


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

fishingful said:


> fished sat and all i can say is after that wind
> 1 i cant beleive my shanty dident fall apart
> 2 i have never done a 360 in a shanty before
> 3 fishing was tough
> ...


Yup...That about covered our first ice outing this year 

:cold:


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Just got back from whatever the total opposite of Hell is. 4 or 5 degrees with a good amount of wind. Hands just starting to stop burning. Saw lots of fish on the vex. but they wouldn't bite us. One 6" crappie for three hours of torture. Man, you got to love it!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

c. j. stone said:


> Just got back from whatever the total opposite of Hell is. 4 or 5 degrees with a good amount of wind. Hands just starting to stop burning. Saw lots of fish on the vex. but they wouldn't bite us. One 6" crappie for three hours of torture. Man, you got to love it!


well you could do what i do.. go to wall mart and buy a 24$ dome tent and cut a hol in the bottom....


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I actually fished in a one man Clam type shanty w/ lantern. The hands got frozen on the way back with bad gloves, the high winds, and chillfactor of 
-20. I did get a pair of those cut off finger gloves with the flip-mittens with 100 gr. of Thinsulate-sure help a lot. Kame's had them on sale.


----------

